# bilder pixel genau zuschneiden.



## davidwigald11 (11. Februar 2012)

hallo,

wollte mir bald einen neuen LED monitor kaufen. leider gibts die nicht in 16:10 also nimm ich 16:9. die ganzen wallpaper die ich benutze sind aber alle 1920x1200 und nicht 1920x1080. 

also ich such jetzt ein programm wmoit ich bei den 1920x1200 wallpapern oben und unten haargenau 60 pixel abschneiden kann. am besten dazuschreiben wie man das macht ich kenne mich damit leider gar nicht aus. 

danke schon mal im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: bilder piyel genau zuschneiden.*

Wenn du die Wallpaper auf "zentriert"e Darstellung einstellst wird es automatisch so dargestellt wie du es dir wünscht


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2012)

Oder im Paint öffen und unter Datei, Eigenschaften einfach in Breite und Höhe die Pixel eintragen.


----------



## onslaught (11. Februar 2012)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/PhotoFiltre_13012070.html
Lad dir die portable Version runter (5 MB ), öffne das Bild, im Menü "Bild" Bildgröße wählen und die Größe "Pixelgenau" eingeben. "Seitenverhältnis beibehalten" deaktivieren. Ganz einfach.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Februar 2012)

@ Post 1 und 2:

ihr versteht es nicht so ganz^^: wenn ich es auf zentriert stelle werden entweder oben 120p abgeschnitten oder 120p unten. ich will aber 60p oben und 60 p unten. bei gefüllt würden diese verzerrt werden. ich mein man hts ja sowieso immer auf zentriert aber um zu verhindern das irgendwo 120p wegfallen wollte ich vorher halt 60p oben und unten abschneiden. bei paint wird das bild skaliert und nicht abgeschnitten.

@ 3

das bild wird wieder skaliert und nicht abgeschnitten. es wird sozusagen gequetscht ich will doch aber abschneiden^^


----------



## onslaught (11. Februar 2012)

Zuschneiden ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Rechteckrahmen aufziehen, einfach klicken und ziehen, in der Statusleiste siehst du Höhe und Breite des Rahmens in Pixelangaben. Den Rahmen anpassen, kopieren, als neues Bild einfügen. Das neue Bild speichern unter, dann müsste es passen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Februar 2012)

habs geschafft wenn auch nicht genau. mich würde mal interessieren wenn man ein 1920x1200 wp auf einen 1920x1080 bilschirm macht wo es abgeschnitten wird? kann das vllt jemand mal mit ausprobieren der ein 1920x1080 monitor hat?


----------



## onslaught (11. Februar 2012)

Zieh den Rahmen über das ganze Bild. Dann einzeln jede Seite zurückfahren, also oben anfangen, -60 Pixel runterziehen, die untere Seite 60 Pixel nach oben schieben, dann muss es doch genau sein.

Ich hab nur 1280x1024


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Februar 2012)

was sind das für bilder wenn ich fragen darf? bei bilder aus google kannste über die google suche nach deinen bildern suchen. dann auch in passender auflösung. bild im anhang was ich meine 

bei eigenen bildern von digicam o.ä. geht das natürlich nicht


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Februar 2012)

boah geil danke jetz hab ich wieder ein paar gefunden. fehlen aber immer noch 3 die noch in 1920x1200 sind


----------



## onslaught (13. Februar 2012)

Na toll, ich dachte hier geht es um Bilder mit individuellem oder künstlerischem Wert, daß die Google-Grafiken in den verschiedensten Dimensionen vorhanden sind dürfte bekannt sein.

Danke für nichts


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

hat der trick geklappt den ich meinte?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Februar 2012)

ja für alle außer 3 stück aber passt hab 3 neue gesucht


----------



## Phili_E (16. Februar 2012)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mir bald einen neuen LED monitor kaufen. leider gibts die nicht in 16:10 also nimm ich 16:9.
> 
> mfg


 
Es gibt definitiv LED Monitore in 16:10!!!
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Mazzel-92 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle dir GIMP.

Wenn du die Bilder darin öffnest, stell unten am Rand erstmal die Zoomstufe so ein, dass du das Bild in guter Größe erkennen kannst.
Dann drückst du Shift/Umschalt+C und hast somit das Zuschneiden-Werkzeug aktiviert.
Als Nächstes ziehst du einfach mal einen Rahmen auf das Bild, dann siehst du einen hellen und einen dunklen Bereich - der helle ist das was ausgeschnitten wird (das fertige Bild), der dunkle ist dann Müll.
Nun ziehst du den Rahmen an den Seiten so weit auseinander, dass er 1920x60 Px breit ist und ziehst ihn an den oberen Rand - so würdest du den kompletten Rest wegschneiden, das wollen wir ja nicht. Also nimmst du die obere Kante von deinem Rahmen und ziehst den so weit runter, bis unten am Bildschirmrand neben dem Cutter-Messer "Rechteck 1920 x 1080" steht.
Nun musst du nur noch Enter/Return/Eingabe drücken und es müsste dein Wunschbild ausgeschnitten werden.
Wenn du jetzt oben auf Schließen klickst, bestätigst du die Frage, ob du speichern möchtest.
Sollte dir der Bereich den du hast nicht gefallen, kannst du den Ausschneide-Bereich (vor dem Schneiden) auch einfach verschieben - die Größe des Bereichs bleibt dabei auf 1920x1080.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen! Wenn du noch irgendwelche Fragen haben, melde dich einfach hier wieder. 

Gruß
Mazzel


----------

